# New basic, what should I bring with me?



## YoungbloodEMS (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm going to be starting soon as a fresh basic in San Antonio, Texas and I would like to avoid having unnecessary equipment and looking like freaking Batman. Any ideas on what items are essential and what items are superfluous?


----------



## Flying (Sep 15, 2016)

http://emtlife.com/threads/what-do-you-carry-the-mega-thread.21/

I had this setup:
Phone, Wallet, Notebook, Pen, Radio


----------



## YoungbloodEMS (Sep 15, 2016)

Dang, so nothing medical eh? Is it just me or do I think I'm going to be doing way more than I'm actually going to be doing? In my head I imagine I'm going to be running around stopping bleeding, saving old ladies, jumping up and down on chests but in the back of my head I feel like if its serious my medic will take care of it and I'll be driving.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 15, 2016)

YoungbloodEMS said:


> Dang, so nothing medical eh? Is it just me or do I think I'm going to be doing way more than I'm actually going to be doing? In my head I imagine I'm going to be running around stopping bleeding, saving old ladies, jumping up and down on chests but in the back of my head I feel like if its serious my medic will take care of it and I'll be driving.


Follow the thread, and advice Flying posted.

Lol, hopefully you're joking about your expectations, because if not, you're in for quite a long, or short career.

The majority of the beginning part of training is following your FTO's lead, and observing. Most calls are fairly routine, and benign, but this point has also been beaten to death on this forum.

The sad reality is that what's taught in class, and in books is vastly different from what the job actually entails. Anyhow, good luck to you, and congrats on landing your first gig.


----------



## Flying (Sep 15, 2016)

You can throw in your own stethoscope and shears on top of all that I guess. There's some action sure, but expect lots of walking (not running) and asking questions. Notebooks are lifesavers


----------



## YoungbloodEMS (Sep 15, 2016)

I skimmed through some of that and I think I'll bring the basics and figure out whats necessary as I progress. Thanks for the advice! Also, VentMonkey, I was joking. I figured what I learned in class is way different from what I'll learn on the job, I was just trying to confirm.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 15, 2016)

Bring whatever you have with you on a daily basis outside of work, plus a pen. I did start carrying a small pocket flashlight too since we typically don't have one on the box.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 15, 2016)

Definitely your usual (phone, wallet, keys), plus shears, a small flashlight, stethoscope (if you like), notepad, pen (and a spare pen), radio, gloves (2x pairs minimum).

On that list, if I had to only have one "medical" item, it'd be *gloves*.


----------



## epipusher (Sep 15, 2016)

Flying said:


> Phone, Wallet, Notebook, Pen, Radio


This, keep it simple.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 15, 2016)

YoungbloodEMS said:


> I skimmed through some of that and I think I'll bring the basics and figure out whats necessary as I progress. Thanks for the advice! Also, VentMonkey, I was joking. I figured what I learned in class is way different from what I'll learn on the job, I was just trying to confirm.





YoungbloodEMS said:


> I skimmed through some of that and I think I'll bring the basics and figure out whats necessary as I progress. Thanks for the advice! Also, VentMonkey, I was joking. I figured what I learned in class is way different from what I'll learn on the job, I was just trying to confirm.


Right on, no worries. Good luck out there, listen to what everyone else has said, and pack light.

The only thing that comes to mind for me in terms of advice would be to pack your own lunch, and snacks. You'll save a good chunk of money vs. buying all of your meals on shift.


----------



## YoungbloodEMS (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah my problem is I always forget to pack a lunch/snacks and I don't eat fast food so what's going to likely wind up happening is I'll just not eat hahah...


----------



## Specialized (Sep 15, 2016)

Aside from Wallet, keys and phone. I carry a small notepad, 2 pens, a flashlight, a stylus, and a handful of gloves. Whatever you think will be useful, but dont overdo it. Just remember, whatever you bring, you gotta carry it.


----------



## pogoemt (Sep 17, 2016)

I carry my personal belongings (keys and whatnot), my penlight, my stethoscope, a pen or two, and a few "pocket PCRs" to keep notes on those calls you don't have time to input everything into the toughbook. 

Don't forget food and a few bucks for fast food if you get time. 

As stated many times before, and by yourself, no need to be batman.

(I also work BLS so your results may vary)


----------



## Tigger (Sep 17, 2016)

Shnacks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 17, 2016)

Many schnacks.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 18, 2016)

I carry a bag. 
In that bag:
- extra pants and shirt
- stethoscope
- sunflowers seeds
- (aforementioned) shnacks
- several pens
- charging cable/aux cable/ earbuds
- deodorant and razor

On me, I carry:
- knife (mostly used to open security gates)
- shears
- beanie cap
- penlight
- buzz-in keyfob (to track driving)
- O2 wrench (attached to fob)
- CA$H
- watch

I usually write my notes on monitor printer paper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nholmesy (Sep 18, 2016)

I a bag. 
- extra Uniform
- Snacks and water
- box of chepo pens
- charging cable for phone 
- deodorant

On me.
- lots of gloves (cops never seem to have them when they need to touch or assist with Pt)
- Note pad and 2 pens
- steathascope 
- pocket BLS field guide  (love the Spanish translations, and med look up) 
- Wallet 
- watch
- phone


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 19, 2016)

Depends a lot on where exactly you're working. If you're with Acadian, you may well get some cool 911 stuff and want/need a Gerber, knife, etc. If you're with a non-911 service like RapidCare or whoever, it depends. 

A decent stethescope, some gloves and a little reference book go a long way if you actually care about your job.


----------



## YoungbloodEMS (Sep 20, 2016)

Y'all have been extremely helpful! Many thanks! I've got a Littmann Lightweight II steth, and ADC palm style sphyg (even though I guess I'll be palpating NIBP mostly eh? Lol), basic shears, basic penlights, Informed EMS Field Guide BLS Version ninth edition, and some VS notebooks for notes. Not too Batman-y eh? Maybe Robin? Lol


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 20, 2016)

Lose the BP cuff. Otherwise you're good.


----------



## YoungbloodEMS (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks bud


----------



## Bullets (Sep 23, 2016)

I would ditch the pocket field guide

I carry
Pens, notepad, 2aa flashlight, shears, multitool, medical gloves, work (skel) gloves, and a tourniquet


----------



## EthanMD (Sep 26, 2016)

Wallet. Cell phone. Keys (if you want). Radio. Pen.


----------



## EthanMD (Sep 26, 2016)

Shears. for when you need to cut something completely unrelated to EMS


----------



## Flying (Sep 26, 2016)

Those pennies won't cut themselves!


----------



## EthanMD (Sep 27, 2016)

Nor will the blue bands around linens...can't tear those *******s off


----------



## YoungbloodEMS (Oct 3, 2016)

Y'all have been extremely helpful! Thanks to all! Sorry I haven't replied I've been super duper busy with orientation with Acadian. I'm carrying sort of a hybrid of all of that. In the meantime until my Texas state EMS cert come in I'm working as a Van Operator to make some money.

So what I've been carrying the last few days:
In my various pockets (acadian pants have so many pockets):
Wallet
Informed EMS Field Guide BLS Version Ninth Edition
Rite in the Rain all-weather Vital Statistics notebook
Rite in the Rain all-weather standard notebook (these are both small and take up very little space)
Two pens
Pen light
Knife
Shears
On my belt:
Personal vehicle keys
Cell phone on belt clip
On my arm:
Watch
On my face:
Yellow tinted aviators (These are on my face a solid 98% of the time. I think they're starting to morph into my face.)

I need to get some kind of flashlight. I know that all seems like a LOT but I barely even notice they're there. Seriously. Acadian pants have like nineteen different pockets. So tacticool.


----------



## FNGperpetual (Oct 9, 2016)

I leave my personal keys in my backpack, in the unit. do not want to leave keys on scene by accident
 NECESSITY: 
2 pens, ( one extra, partner)
1 pen light, (stroke,trauma, flash light)
1 black marker ( write vitals on cot sheet, etc)
1 note pad
1 trauma shear 
1 stethoscope
1 Knife. My knife has a glass punch and O2 key
4-6 Gloves
1 cellphone(on belt/otter box) with application- EMS BLS field guide, McGraw Hill drug guide,Calculator.
1-wallet with certifications and DL.

Optional: B/P cuff (johnny on the spot with the B/P), Pulse OX with belt clip, ALS field guide.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 10, 2016)

FNGperpetual said:


> Optional: B/P cuff (johnny on the spot with the B/P), Pulse OX with belt clip, ALS field guide.


Is it so hard to retrieve those items from the bag?


----------



## FNGperpetual (Oct 10, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Is it so hard to retrieve those items from the bag?



My thoughts exactly after carrying a cumbersome BP cuff around for a few shifts.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 13, 2016)

YoungbloodEMS said:


> I'm going to be starting soon as a fresh basic in San Antonio, Texas and I would like to avoid having unnecessary equipment and looking like freaking Batman. Any ideas on what items are essential and what items are superfluous?


In all sincerity, bring your brain-critical thinking skills, situational awareness. Stethoscope, shears.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 13, 2016)

Man, food didn't get enough love here. Maybe it's because I am cursed with posting, but food. Meal prep that **** for the entire week, it's not hard. Preferably clean finger food (sammiches) or bring a fork. Doing so will keep you out of all the McDonalds bags, which you will appreciate down the road when you don't start to weigh more than the patients. Start at your local Aldi's if you are fortunate enough to have one of those gems.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 13, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Man, food didn't get enough love here. Maybe it's because I am cursed with posting, but food. Meal prep that **** for the entire week, it's not hard. Preferably clean finger food (sammiches) or bring a fork. Doing so will keep you out of all the McDonalds bags, which you will appreciate down the road when you don't start to weigh more than the patients. Start at your local Aldi's if you are fortunate enough to have one of those gems.


Oh no, I am right there with you! I once did the average of what I saved daily on prepping vs. buying on the go.

It was somewhere around ~$50/ day, x 3-4 shift work weeks= a couple hundred bucks easy.


----------



## epipusher (Oct 15, 2016)

Carrying a pulse ox on your belt? Is it safe to assume this is hanging on your rear view mirror between shifts?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 15, 2016)

epipusher said:


> Carrying a pulse ox on your belt? Is it safe to assume this is hanging on your rear view mirror between shifts?


Pfffth, I don't know about you?..but this is what all the "kool kidz" wear these days


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3073
> 
> Pfffth, I don't know about you?..but this is what all the "kool kidz" wear these days


I personally like to carry my Star Trek Tricorder and Phaser. Phaser set on stun of course.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 15, 2016)

FNGperpetual said:


> I leave my personal keys in my backpack, in the unit. do not want to leave keys on scene by accident
> NECESSITY:
> 2 pens, ( one extra, partner)
> 1 pen light, (stroke,trauma, flash light)
> ...


Where exactly do you fit all this stuff?

Never mind, I don't want to know...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 15, 2016)

As time goes on, I carry less and less. I find a flashlight and good shears to be invaluable. Other than that, I can improvise.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 15, 2016)

After recent events I bought a mic attachment for our handheld radios which makes it a whole lot more convenient


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 15, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I find a flashlight and good shears to be invaluable. Other than that, I can improvise.


This. The only other thing I carry is my own set of ears, but my shears have been with me since my L.A. County EMS days. 

Let us not forget the power of a trusty "Surefire" either.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 15, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> After recent events I bought a mic attachment for our handheld radios which makes it a whole lot more convenient


I have one of these for my supe radio. It sits in a basket...collecting dust.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I have one of these for my supe radio. It sits in a basket...collecting dust.



I have mine on my radio strap. With a couple of zip ties. Our shoulder mics are always broken or missing. Easier to buy my own and just leave it on my strap.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> This. The only other thing I carry is my own set of ears, but my shears have been with me since my L.A. County EMS days.
> 
> Let us not forget the power of a trusty "Surefire" either.


Surefire is great, but I switched to Fenix. Just as good and way less $$$$$.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 15, 2016)

MackTheKnife said:


> Surefire is great, but I switched to Fenix. Just as good and way less $$$$$.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Streamlight stylus pro is the way to go. Although my Fenix E12 was nice before I lost it.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 15, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Streamlight stylus pro is the way to go. Although my Fenix E12 was nice before I lost it.


Streamlight makes great products. My pistols have Streamlight tactical lights on them. Surefire is way overpriced.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 15, 2016)

MackTheKnife said:


> Streamlight makes great products. My pistols have Streamlight tactical lights on them. Surefire is way overpriced.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yeah, they do, I'm thinking about buying a streamlight tlr-1 for my s&w TRR8. Only thing is I have conflicted feelings about the way a light would look on a revolver.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 16, 2016)

Hmm? Never thought about a wheel gun. However, I would wonder about finding a holster.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 16, 2016)

MackTheKnife said:


> Hmm? Never thought about a wheel gun. However, I would wonder about finding a holster.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Right now I just have it in a Safariland competition holster. But if i did need to holster it with the light, i'm sure that there are many custom kydex places out there that could hook me up.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 16, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3073
> 
> Pfffth, I don't know about you?..but this is what all the "kool kidz" wear these days


We all wear duty belts. I freaking hate them. Waiting for my buddy to finish his little cancer fundraiser he's doing so he can make me a radio strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 16, 2016)

Radio straps vs bat belts. Not a belt fan. I was one of the only guys at my service to wear a radio strap. When I started wearing it, apparently someone thought it was cool, now half the department has them. #coolKid

For me, it's just easier to take it off and hang up as opposed to the big assed belt with crap sliding around on it. Also, comfort in the truck. I can move that radio strap holster where it's not digging into me.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 16, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Right now I just have it in a Safariland competition holster. But if i did need to holster it with the light, i'm sure that there are many custom kydex places out there that could hook me up.


I'm a fan of Serpa Holsters, especially if you are carrying, I have it for work due to retention points, but it also fits my personal firearms that have accessories.


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 16, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm a fan of Serpa Holsters, especially if you are carrying, I have it for work due to retention points, but it also fits my personal firearms that have accessories.


No way I'd carry that big a gun everyday (the R8). It lives in a locked drawer in my nightstand if something goes bump in the night. My carry is a little tiny ruger lc9 (w/ crimson trace) in an IWB leather holster.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 16, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> No way I'd carry that big a gun everyday (the R8). It lives in a locked drawer in my nightstand if something goes bump in the night. My carry is a little tiny ruger lc9 (w/ crimson trace) in an IWB leather holster.


Fair enough.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> No way I'd carry that big a gun everyday (the R8). It lives in a locked drawer in my nightstand if something goes bump in the night. My carry is a little tiny ruger lc9 (w/ crimson trace) in an IWB leather holster.


I don't remember how big the R8 is, but bigger ones aren't too bad. I have a Sig P320 and thats a chunky gun with a bit of weight when fully loaded. Fits nicely though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 17, 2016)

Probably time to get back to the original topic and move the gun talk to another thread.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> After recent events I bought a mic attachment for our handheld radios which makes it a whole lot more convenient



This coming from the same person who looked at me funny when I said that I have one for our portables.


----------



## YoungbloodEMS (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm fine with all the gun talk haha . Honestly guys, I'm STILL waiting on Texas to issue my EMT cert, so I'm not going to be able to utilize all of this Grade-A info for a little while longer so I may have to come back and ask a few more questions when the time comes but if in the meantime y'all want to hi-jack this thread for gun talk that's fine by me.


----------



## OhItzJimmy (Nov 7, 2016)

YoungbloodEMS said:


> I'm going to be starting soon as a fresh basic in San Antonio, Texas and I would like to avoid having unnecessary equipment and looking like freaking Batman. Any ideas on what items are essential and what items are superfluous?


Important items are cellphone, charger, ice water, snacks, some change, your own stethoscope & bp cuff, pen & notepad, your rig should have the other necessities.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 7, 2016)

OhItzJimmy said:


> your rig should have the other necessities.



Like a bp cuff... no need to go out and buy something that should already be stocked on your rig in the first place.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2016)

A pen. A stethoscope. Drink and schnaks. Phone & charger.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 7, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> schnaks.



Also should consider bringing schnaks if you already didn't get that memo. Forget everything else, but don't forget the almighty schnaks!


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 7, 2016)

Schnaky treats.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 7, 2016)

Did someone forget to mention to bring schnaks?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## OhItzJimmy (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Like a bp cuff... no need to go out and buy something that should already be stocked on your rig in the first place.


Most of the rigs I've been on, the cuffs weren't working properly & you shouldn't have to go buy a set since your EMT school/program should have made you get one already.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

OhItzJimmy said:


> Most of the rigs I've been on, the cuffs weren't working properly


Sounds like you need to talk with your supply tech, supervisors, or both. If all else fails, try a better service.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

OhItzJimmy said:


> Most of the rigs I've been on, the cuffs weren't working properly & you shouldn't have to go buy a set since your EMT school/program should have made you get one already.



I think you're missing the point. The point is your service should provide you with the tools to do your job.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2016)

OhItzJimmy said:


> Most of the rigs I've been on, the cuffs weren't working properly & you shouldn't have to go buy a set since your EMT school/program should have made you get one already.


That should not be the case. If they are not working properly you need to talk to you supply people and/or toss the broken ones and get new ones. 

My EMT program did not have us buy B/P cuffs. Now that I am teaching for that same EMT program we still do not require students to buy them. We have approx 50 new B/P cuffs in storage and 20 that are currently being used.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 8, 2016)

OhItzJimmy said:


> Most of the rigs I've been on, the cuffs weren't working properly & you shouldn't have to go buy a set since your EMT school/program should have made you get one already.


Shouldn't be the case - you should escalate this problem. BP cuffs are a critical piece of equipment.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 9, 2016)

OhItzJimmy said:


> Most of the rigs I've been on, the cuffs weren't working properly & you shouldn't have to go buy a set since your EMT school/program should have made you get one already.


If your cuff's aren't working properly, than they should be taken out of service.  I can't imagine any ambulance would pass department of health standards without a working BP cuff.

Also, you shouldn't have to purchase your own BP cuff for EMT class.  Your own stethoscope, sure, but not your own cuff.

As an aside, I think everyone on the ambulance should own their own stethoscope, but that doesn't mean the agency shouldn't provide one for your kit in case you leave yours at home.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 9, 2016)

DrParasite said:


> .As an aside, I think everyone on the ambulance should own their own stethoscope, but that doesn't mean the agency shouldn't provide one for your kit in case you leave yours at home.


I do prefer my own set, though this could be in part to my aging ears as well.


----------



## ZootownMedic (Nov 16, 2018)

COFFEE


----------

